# How are you?



## zbrez

How to translate how are you in Dutch?


----------



## jonquiliser

Hoe is 't (met jouw/u)? (je/jouw- you, informal; u=formal)

Hoe gaat het? (more formal) 
Hoe gaat het met u? 
Hoe gaat het met jouw?


----------



## Joannes

Your translations are fine, jonquiliser, but two small notes:

- You're very right in indicating that *hoe is 't (met jou)?* is informal, but -- though frequent as it is in Belgium -- I'm not sure whether speakers in the Netherlands would say it. Maybe a Dutch forer@ can take away my doubts.

- You should write <jou> here, because it's an objective form. Only the possessive is written <jouw>. Contrast *ik denk aan jou* with *ik denk aan jouw hond*. (It's the same for *u*, by the way: *ik denk aan u* vs. *ik denk aan uw hond*.)


----------



## jonquiliser

Ah, right - thanks for the corrections, Joannes!


----------



## Lentekriebels

Joannes said:


> Your translations are fine, jonquiliser, but two small notes:
> 
> - You're very right in indicating that *hoe is 't (met jou)?* is informal, but -- though frequent as it is in Belgium -- I'm not sure whether speakers in the Netherlands would say it. Maybe a Dutch forer@ can take away my doubts.
> 
> - You should write <jou> here, because it's an objective form. Only the possessive is written <jouw>. Contrast *ik denk aan jou* with *ik denk aan jouw hond*. (It's the same for *u*, by the way: *ik denk aan u* vs. *ik denk aan uw hond*.)



We do use hoe is 't around here also


----------



## kapoen

Hey,

Here the same. For people we know good. Be careful with people like teachers even they are close; better say "hoe gaat het" or the same if it's somebody to who you look up to or is older. For example I will say to my grandparents: "hoe gaat het" even they wouldn't kill me if I said "hoe is het" or "hoe is't". To my favourite uncle I'll say "hoe is't". Yes "hoe is't" is informal but not insulting, it's common used between friends. Mind body language though, if you look away or show you're not interested it can be seen as insulting, rude or 'boers' like we say in Dutch.


----------



## zbrez

Hi

Thanks for the translation...this is another knowledge. You guys are really helpful in expanding my Dutch language...Hope you will extend more on some of my future queries...


----------



## racam

jonquiliser said:


> Hoe is 't (met jouw/u)? (je/jouw- you, informal; u=formal)
> 
> Hoe gaat het? (more formal)
> Hoe gaat het met u?
> Hoe gaat het met jouw?


Other possibilties: hoe maakt u het? (formal)
"Hoe is het bij jullie?"


----------



## zbrez

Hi..thanks a lot for the translation... I wanted to get to know even some of the basic Dutch language...kinda interesting...


----------

